# changes for the 2010 season.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

recently saw where the odnr proposed to allow all day hunting the last two weeks of the 2010 spring turkey season,I would imagine that will definally allow more time out in the field for the people that are working the dawn to noon window of time and should result it more birds being taken, they are everywhere here in ashtabula co.A coworker that crop farms on the side told me the cornfield he was not able to harvest last fall is almost not worth the time to try and harvest due to the damage done to it by the deer and turkeys.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think they should have all day hunting. If they wanted to extend the hours, they should extend it to 2 or 3pm and shut it down. 

I wonder how many gobblers will get shot flying up to the roost In my opinion, that's not turkey hunting.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

My idea would be to allow all day hunting on the weekends, but I like Darron's idea too.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Darron said:


> I don't think they should have all day hunting. If they wanted to extend the hours, they should extend it to 2 or 3pm and shut it down.
> 
> I wonder how many gobblers will get shot flying up to the roost In my opinion, that's not turkey hunting.


Slob hunters will always be slob hunters. Just like poaching deer or illegally checking them in. I'm sure there will be a few that do it, but they have to live with the lie.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope it is ture been waiting to do the afternoon hunt thing!Most states around us do it,gives you more time and a better chance imo


----------



## airjord111 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would like to see the hunting hours extended in some counties with a large turkey population. It would give the hunters that live a long distance from the hunting areas, and only have one or two days to hunt each season, a better chance at scouting and hunting in the same day. In my case, I have to choose between watching my sons play baseball or hunt with the current rules. I love to hunt but I can't miss their games.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Maybe they should try it for one season and analyze the results. We don't have the vast tracts of land some other states have. I'm sure OH has alot more hunters per huntable acre than most of the states that allow all day turkey hunting. I'm interested to see how this turns out! -Gabe


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

I'm fairly certain the dnr knows what they are doing. I have read alot about other states turkey hunting. Many other states dnr's adjust the season every year. They control the population by changing the length of spring and fall seasons, number of birds to be taken....so many things they change to help the population. I mean look at the population of turkey in ohio. They guestimate the population to be over 200,000. Many southern states that have had turkey for years longer than us, have about the same population of turkey. In tennesse you can take 4 toms a season....and their population isn't much bigger than ours. So, i am confident our turkey population can handle it. And if we take to many spring toms, then the next year they won't do the same stategy.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Curly said:


> I'm fairly certain the dnr knows what they are doing. I have read alot about other states turkey hunting. Many other states dnr's adjust the season every year. They control the population by changing the length of spring and fall seasons, number of birds to be taken....so many things they change to help the population. I mean look at the population of turkey in ohio. They guestimate the population to be over 200,000. Many southern states that have had turkey for years longer than us, have about the same population of turkey. In tennesse you can take 4 toms a season....and their population isn't much bigger than ours. So, i am confident our turkey population can handle it. And if we take to many spring toms, *then the next year they won't do the same stategy*.


Yeah, then they will not only go back to 1/2 day hunting, but shorten the season to three weeks.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

It all comes down to what sells the most permits. Just like they "changed" the way they estimate deer pops & suddenly sales increased.


----------

